# Architecture of Ikea



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't like Ikea. Nothing against it really, but the problem is that my gf spends countless hours in those stores browsing and touching stuff and saying "we could really use this" and "Ooooh, lovely". I usually just walk behind cursing. :scouserd: LOL


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

in a few months you can add cyprus in the list with ikea stores.
an ikea store is under construction in nicosia as part of a shopping mall.
it will be ready by next summer


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

You're right, staff, Ikea Wembley is the busiest not the biggest...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

sk said:


> in a few months you can add cyprus in the list with ikea stores.
> an ikea store is under construction in nicosia as part of a shopping mall.
> it will be ready by next summer


I'll add it to the second category


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

First Ikea in North America (since closed) on Google Maps (with red dot added by me):


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The second IKEA in Barcelona metro.. The zone is now in remodeletion, opened a few years ago


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The only IKEA near me is in NJ, near Newark Airport.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^ ^ Wow, that Ikea looks awesome. What a neat area! What did the area used to look like?


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

2 Ikeas in Turkey

Ikea in Istanbul


----------



## Svajoklis (Oct 29, 2005)

Shouldn't the name of the thread be ' "Architecture" of Ikea'?

Ikea is always a stressful and severely draining experience, however it's nice to know that you can get Fantasisk napkins in Malaysia.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> ^ ^ Wow, that Ikea looks awesome. What a neat area! What did the area used to look like?


It was probably an airfield or part of the original Newark Airport that was used until the newer one was built.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Ikea and their great building guidance


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^ ^ Sorry, mate, I meant the Barcelona one. 

They've also announced that they're going to open new stores in Orlando and Cincinnati.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

IKEA Minneapolis:



OKAY, Just Kidding!  The pic is of the new Guthrie Theatre designed by Jean Nouvel. The IKEA sign was photoshopped into the picture. (The real IKEA store is in a suburb of Minneapolis.)

But given the strong Scandinavian heritage of Minnesota, it could happen!


----------



## vitiokas (Jul 28, 2008)

Ikea in Vilnius, Lithuania


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

There's currently two Ikea stores in Sydney, with a third under construction.

One, in Rhodes, is located in a shopping centre, Rhodes Waterside. Rhodes is about halfway between the CBDs of Sydney and Parramatta.


200801 ikea entrance by iambents, on Flickr

IKEA by Wanderer and Wonderer, on Flickr

The second is in Tempe, close to the Sydney CBD.


ikea tempe by ghee, on Flickr

ikea exterior by ghee, on Flickr


----------

